# Pissed/havent been paid



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

so my first 2 days were last saturday and sunday, it's now Friday. I read you can get paid on Thursday or Friday depending on your account. Well, it's now Friday 4:30 pm. I filled out the vault info with my routing # etc... 
Today I emailed support but you know how that goes.. I'm starting to freak out here has anyone else not been paid? Or maybe I skipped a step and was supposed to do something else?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Did you ever get the test deposit in your account? 

When I first put my bank info in vault I think they deposited a penny to make sure my info was correct. 

If you never got the test deposit, they may have incorrect account info for you.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

yes I did read something saying they MIGHT do a test payment. I never saw anything saying that they did so. man this sucks I did a lot of rides.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> yes I did read something saying they MIGHT do a test payment. I never saw anything saying that they did so. man this sucks I did a lot of rides.


Do you have a local drivers office you can go into?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Have to checked to make sure your bank account, and bank routing numbers are correct in vault? 
Did you have to put a deposit on the phone when you signed up? Usually that comes out of your first rides so you may not see payment yet? Or are you using the BYOD program?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Check your bank statement online and see if the test payment transaction has been made.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

not that I know of. I knew I should have signed up for something that had a real person you can talk to and not have to dig for information on questions that I have. such a beautiful red flag I ignored dammit


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

yes all numbers on vault are correct. and I read in FAQ's that there is no deposit anymore just a $10 a week fee for the phone


UberCemetery said:


> Have to checked to make sure your bank account, and bank routing numbers are correct in vault?
> Did you have to put a deposit on the phone when you signed up? Usually that comes out of your first rides so you may not see payment yet? Or are you using the BYOD program?





UberCemetery said:


> Have to checked to make sure your bank account, and bank routing numbers are correct in vault?
> Did you have to put a deposit on the phone when you signed up? Usually that comes out of your first rides so you may not see payment yet? Or are you using the BYOD program?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Well then email the local office ASAP for clarification. But before that see if the test payment went into your bank account. I know it sucks but take a few deep breaths before you send the email.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you. I did check for test payment and nothing there. I did email my local office, (San Diego) calmly asking why I was not paid. No answer to that question yet. I'm just thinking if the test payment didn't go through why would they continue with me and send the equipment and send my summary info..WoW


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

It will work out looks like you just have to be patient. Nothing else you can do. its 5:54 pm out there now. Are you going out tonight to do some rides? Take your mind off it.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh did you get the emails during the week saying they paid you? They send like 3 of them.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

heck no as soon as I realized I didn't get paid today I stopped working. I did two rides and I quit


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got an email with my statement info showing how much I was getting paid and showing what trips I did. then I got a another email showing what hours I worked and what were the busy hours, and information on how to make more money etc


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey @Stephanie619 !

This looks like a problem at Bill.com end. They are vendor that Uber uses for processing the drivers' weekly payments. You did receive your weekly pay statement from Uber, and so you WILL BE PAID that amount.
On Monday Uber will get onto getting this straightened out, and you'll get last week's and this week's payment deposit next Thursday.

So if you feel like working some this weekend, go for it. Hey your deposit will be just so much fatter come next Thursday!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok you are missing 2 emails. from bill.com Operations but those emails say on the bottom:

Have questions about the payment? Contact Uber Technologies, Inc. at Contact [email protected]

Just a heads up bill.com Operations will most likely not answer any questions about this and will direct you back to Uber

Hope that helps.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @Stephanie619 !
> 
> This looks like a problem at Bill.com end. They are vendor that Uber uses for processing the drivers' weekly payments. You did receive your weekly pay statement from Uber, and so you WILL BE PAID that amount.
> On Monday Uber will get onto getting this straightened out, and you'll get last week's and this week's payment deposit next Thursday.
> ...


Chi1cabby you and I think alike sometimes. I would suggest for her to work also *if she feels like it* otherwise next week's deposit will not have her earnings potential included.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Chi1cabby you and I think alike sometimes. I would suggest for her to work also *if she feels like it* otherwise next week deposit will not have her earnings potential included.


I think she should be making us sandwiches.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah I thought about it like that but it's just not easy and thank you I appreciate your response


chi1cabby said:


> Hey @Stephanie619 !
> 
> This looks like a problem at Bill.com end. They are vendor that Uber uses for processing the drivers' weekly payments. You did receive your weekly pay statement from Uber, and so you WILL BE PAID that amount.
> On Monday Uber will get onto getting this straightened out, and you'll get last week's and this week's payment deposit next Thursday.
> ...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Stephanie619

That email YOUR WEEKLY SUMMARY about the hours. Most of us drivers are not all that sure what to call that one anymore? over time you will understand.  Have a good weekend and make some money - and be safe out there.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Stephanie, unfortunately uber only responds to the emails it chooses to answer. It can be frustrating I know. You did the right thing. Stop driving until it is resolved.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Stephanie....

Look stuff happens all the time. It's not just Über. People have this happen at other jus too. My personal suggestion is simple. If you have a drivers office go In And talk to them. In the mean Time I would keep racking up rides and money.

But of you don't want to...then don't. I wouldn't let a glitch stop me from making money.

BTW...where's my sandwich?


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I think she should be making us sandwiches.


NOT FUNNY


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Update: still haven't been paid.. Still haven't worked. That now owe me two payments on Thursday. I sent a few emails, received a few emails saying that they have received my email and are working on it and appreciate my patience blah blah blah... I also received an email stating that they see I did not get paid and to re-enter my vault info and to wait till about Thursday and if still nothing they will troubleshoot. The info I put in my Vault page is correct. My account address and actual residence is different. I let them know that, if that's the problem, and I also sent my direct deposit information which I didn't do before. I didn't see an area for direct deposit info so I just had my bank send Uber a form conserning that. Even though Uber didn't ask for that.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> Update: still haven't been paid.. Still haven't worked. That now owe me two payments on Thursday. I sent a few emails, received a few emails saying that they have received my email and are working on it and appreciate my patience blah blah blah... I also received an email stating that they see I did not get paid and to re-enter my vault info and to wait till about Thursday and if still nothing they will troubleshoot. The info I put in my Vault page is correct. My account address and actual residence is different. I let them know that, if that's the problem, and I also sent my direct deposit information which I didn't do before. I didn't see an area for direct deposit info so I just had my bank send Uber a form conserning that. Even though Uber didn't ask for that.


I am confused. The vault is for entering your direct deposit information. routing number / account number. They only pay by direct deposit.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Stephanie619,

Good morning,
Today is the day you should be looking for a email from bill.com 
so a deposit hopefully is made for you on Thursday


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

exactly the vault is for that I'm saying I even


LookyLou said:


> I am confused. The vault is for entering your direct deposit information. routing number / account number. They only pay by direct deposit.


exactly the vault is for that, I'm saying I even went further and sent a form that they can fill out and see my direct deposit info in another way, because they keep saying check your fault info and make sure it's correct and thank you for your patience blah blah blah


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> Update: still haven't been paid.. Still haven't worked. That now owe me two payments on Thursday. I sent a few emails, received a few emails saying that they have received my email and are working on it and appreciate my patience blah blah blah... I also received an email stating that they see I did not get paid and to re-enter my vault info and to wait till about Thursday and if still nothing they will troubleshoot. The info I put in my Vault page is correct. My account address and actual residence is different. I let them know that, if that's the problem, and I also sent my direct deposit information which I didn't do before. I didn't see an area for direct deposit info so I just had my bank send Uber a form conserning that. Even though Uber didn't ask for that.


Hmmm... Bummer that you have not been paid. When you say that you are owed two payments, do you mean because you did two rides? Have you ever set up a direct deposit to that account before? And, did it work? As others have said, if you don't see the test deposit, then the odds are not great that the payment will be successful.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm owed for two weeks.I've never set up direct deposit with this account before.and I never saw a test deposit. I have given over all this information by email and they are saying they apologize be patient, and wait till the next Thursday


Oc_DriverX said:


> Hmmm... Bummer that you have not been paid. When you say that you are owed two payments, do you mean because you did two rides? Have you ever set up a direct deposit to that account before? And, did it work? As others have said, if you don't see the test deposit, then the odds are not great that the payment will be successful.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> I'm owed for two weeks.I've never set up direct deposit with this account before.and I never saw a test deposit. I have given over all this information by email and they are saying they apologize be patient, and wait till the next Thursday


I'm telling ya...make him a sandwich. Works every time.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

OMG! I received a email from bill.com (raiser) it's an apology and saying I will get my pay that was due on the 15th on the 25th! they had my address that I live in and the address my account is with confused. I guess somebody was skipping steps and just filled in my address incorrectly. and so I'm still anxiously waiting but someone here said nothing's going to happen unless I get a email from bill.com and I did, I'm feeling better and I don't think I'll be having to make any sandwiches


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> OMG! I received a email from bill.com (raiser) it's an apology and saying I will get my pay that was due on the 15th on the 25th! they had my address that I live in and the address my account is with confused. I guess somebody was skipping steps and just filled in my address incorrectly. and so I'm still anxiously waiting but someone here said nothing's going to happen unless I get a email from bill.com and I did, I'm feeling better and I don't think I'll be having to make any sandwiches


Okay you can go and do some worry free rides now...I'm happy that it got resolved this week.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> I'm feeling better and I don't think I'll be having to make any sandwiches


Hey, just in case, I like ham and cheddar melted on a bagel. SOOOO TASTY!!!!!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Good to hear they finally figured it out.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, so I THOUGHT it was resolved. I received the email stating that my payment will be deposited on the 25th. Today I got the email you guys said I would get from bill.com stating that the money has been deposited into my account. so I checked my account and
nothing has been deposited! again I'm glad I sat and waited and didn't continue doing FREE rides and now I'll be calling my lawyer


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> Wow, so I THOUGHT it was resolved. I received the email stating that my payment will be deposited on the 25th. Today I got the email you guys said I would get from bill.com stating that the money has been deposited into my account. so I checked my account and
> nothing has been deposited! again I'm glad I sat and waited and didn't continue doing FREE rides and now I'll be calling my lawyer


Depending on your bank, there is a small possibility it will arrive tomorrow. Though, most drivers I know receive it on Thursdays. Anyway, small possibility. Hope for you that it is there tomorrow morning and is just a banking delay.


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

I have an issue with payment and was just told I need to change my account, BUT I still have to wait until next Monday. This is so crazy and frustrating. They have their money but I have to wait on mine.


Stephanie619 said:


> Update: still haven't been paid.. Still haven't worked. That now owe me two payments on Thursday. I sent a few emails, received a few emails saying that they have received my email and are working on it and appreciate my patience blah blah blah... I also received an email stating that they see I did not get paid and to re-enter my vault info and to wait till about Thursday and if still nothing they will troubleshoot. The info I put in my Vault page is correct. My account address and actual residence is different. I let them know that, if that's the problem, and I also sent my direct deposit information which I didn't do before. I didn't see an area for direct deposit info so I just had my bank send Uber a form conserning that. Even though Uber didn't ask for that.


Same issue as you. All they keep telling me is reenter my vault information. This is So sad.


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh BTW I have not drove anymore either and I won't be driving this weekend. No free rides for me either. I feel you wholeheartedly!!!!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Check it through out the day. Mne comes in at the end of the day...sometimes the next day.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got paid! After the delay with Uber I called my account and they said they did get the deposit info but needed me to verify two things first. They asked me how much I was expecting and from whom. I asked them why the hell they didn't call me and they said they just got the deposit info a hour ago. Anyways after I answered the questions the deposit went through in about a hour. Strange but I'm back on... Uber on!


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> I got paid! After the delay with Uber I called my account and they said they did get the deposit info but needed me to verify two things first. They asked me how much I was expecting and from whom. I asked them why the hell they didn't call me and they said they just got the deposit info a hour ago. Anyways after I answered the questions the deposit went through in about a hour. Strange but I'm back on... Uber on!


On my fourth week I had a similar problem. Uber and Bill.com said I had been paid, but the money was not in my account. Turns out US Bank held the payment because "the direct deposit didn't have my name on it", even though I had been paid 3 times before. Then it happened once again and I switched it to Navy Federal Credit Union. Not a problem since.


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got ANOTHER test deposit of 1 cent. I guess that means I might get my money next week. We will see!


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

QC Uber Houston said:


> I just got ANOTHER test deposit of 1 cent. I guess that means I might get my money next week. We will see!


No, 1cent is your actual payment! Stop whining and get back to work!


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

Deposit arrived this morning. From both weeks. FINALLY!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

QC Uber Houston said:


> Deposit arrived this morning. From both weeks. FINALLY!


better late than never! Uber has the money.... just not the technology or support we need.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

QC Uber Houston said:


> Deposit arrived this morning. From both weeks. FINALLY!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

QC Uber Houston said:


> Deposit arrived this morning. From both weeks. FINALLY!


Yay!!!


----------

